# What size gaps can T's squeeze through?



## Adam99 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi, noobie here.. just setting up my tank and was just wondering how small can T's get to squease through gaps as my lid has a 1.5cm gap at the top and my bars are about 0.5cm apart. Lets say a T with a 4cm body for arguments sake; how small could he get if he wanted to? ive read they can get through spaces half their body width. Also ive seen vids on youtube of them pushing and pulling on cage bars and wondering how much force can they actually push? (if that makes sense) as my lid only has flimsy clips on. Which T's are "bad" for doing this? as im trying to avoid any escaping action or the other half will literally kill me.. slowly
Thanks for replys in advance


----------



## Curious jay (Mar 26, 2013)

If the carapace can fit, so can the T.


----------



## poisoned (Mar 26, 2013)

*What size gaps can T's squease through?*

Most Ts will fit through 1.5 cm slot.


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Mar 26, 2013)

Like they said, they fit through small slots, you'd be surprised what they can squeeze through. It's always best to be safe than sorry, rather than making large holes make more smaller holes. With small slings I usually make holes with a needle and then rotate the needle round to make the hole slightly larger. These holes look really tiny but if you make a fair amount of them there's plenty of air-flow. If the T is larger I'll use a nail heated by a lighter to make holes


----------



## Stan Schultz (Mar 26, 2013)

Adam99 said:


> Hi, noobie here.. just setting up my tank and was just wondering how small can T's get to squease through gaps as my lid has a 1.5cm gap at the top and my bars are about 0.5cm apart. Lets say a T with a 4cm body for arguments sake; how small could he get if he wanted to? ive read they can get through spaces half their body width. Also ive seen vids on youtube of them pushing and pulling on cage bars and wondering how much force can they actually push? (if that makes sense) as my lid only has flimsy clips on. Which T's are "bad" for doing this? as im trying to avoid any escaping action or the other half will literally kill me.. slowly
> Thanks for replys in advance


More importantly, why does the lid have such a gap, and what kind of tarantula cage would have bars? A few photos might help a lot.


Enjoy your little 8-legged Houdini!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adam99 (Mar 26, 2013)

Pikaia said:


> More importantly, why does the lid have such a gap, and what kind of tarantula cage would have bars? A few photos might help a lot.
> 
> 
> Enjoy your little 8-legged Houdini!


its basically a glass tank but i lost the lid, so i made a lid from mesh and theres a slight lip at the top where the original lid slotted into place hence the gap. So maby bars wasnt the right word but yeah wire meshing


----------



## singaporesling (Mar 26, 2013)

Squeeze.....for Pete's sake get a better enclosure for $5


----------



## Adam99 (Mar 26, 2013)

singaporesling said:


> Squeeze.....for Pete's sake get a better enclosure for $5


all sorted now, just bent the mesh abit. Looks like it was made for the tank  oh yeah.. squeeze my bad lol


----------



## prairiepanda (Mar 26, 2013)

Pretend the abdomen isn't there. If the carapace fits through, they'll try to get everything through. I saw a pic once of a sling that ripped its own abdomen off trying to get through an air hole


----------



## Damzlfly (Mar 27, 2013)

Really really small ones. I had a 3/4" boehemi escape thru the handle holes of a small kritter keeper. Seal everything!


----------



## exokeeper (Mar 27, 2013)

i had a .5 inch lp that diappeared im asuming it escaped. unless one of my brothers took him and tried to raise him. cause the holes i made were extremely small probably 1-2 times the size of the tip of a pencil.


----------



## Arachtion (Mar 30, 2013)

Curious jay said:


> If the carapace can fit, so can the T.


Agreed with this


----------

